# STD's



## pglazener (Nov 7, 2011)

I need help.  I work for a family practice and a husband came in to be treated because his wife was diagnosed with Gardnerella infection.  Originally, I submitted the claim with 
V15.85 - Possible STD exposure.  Medicaid denied it with that code.  Can anyone help with a different dx I can try?


----------



## smmilen (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd recommend doing onto your state's Medicaid website to see if there is a specific diagnosis they require for STD testing based on the type of Medcaid they have. Some state Medcaid plans have very limited criteria for billing STD testing.


----------



## arunp_001 (Nov 7, 2011)

Try with V74.5 and V01.6

Arun 
Data Marshall


----------



## jazmine29 (Nov 7, 2011)

Did the patient have any sypmtoms? Perhaps you could code it with the symptom that prompted the visit and then exposure to venerial disease V01.6 for any testing that was done, since his wife was diagnosed.
Good luck!
JC


----------

